# Correct engine for 1968 GTO



## silvercat (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, I am helping the wife of a good friend. My friend died and left a 1968 GTO at the body shop. The family wants to complete the car in his honor and I am trying to help with the engine. The vehicle is 1968 GTO. I was told the Vin # is 242678R189683 but this does not look right. Can you tell me if this Vin format is correct? 

I am familiar with 1970-1972 GM vin format and also engine part numbers since I have a 1972 Buick, a 1971 Buick 455 Stage 1 engine and a 1970 Buick 455 Stage 1 engine and I had a 1970 Buick GS 455. I would assume that the GTO Vin is different prior to 1970. 

I need to find out what engine this GTO would have had from the factory. I am assuming a 400 but I need confirmation. I also need to find all the casting numbers for the block, heads, intake, front cover, valve covers, oil pan, crank and rods, distributor, carburetor, exhaust manifolds etc. They want the correct core engine parts with correct dates. 

So I will also be looking for the parts if anyone has them. I will add a post to the parts wanted section as soon as I am firm on what I am looking for.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The vehicle is 1968 GTO. I was told the Vin # is 242678R189683 but this does not look right. Can you tell me if this Vin format is correct? 
This vin is for a 1968 Pontiac GTO Convertible built in Arlington TX. and the format is correct.

I need to find out what engine this GTO would have had from the factory. I am assuming a 400 but I need confirmation. 

400 CID is correct, the engine was offered with 5 different HP ratings.
I also need to find all the casting numbers for the block, heads, intake, front cover, valve covers, oil pan, crank and rods, distributor, carburetor, exhaust manifolds etc. They want the correct core engine parts with correct dates. 

The numbers you need are located;

Engine letter code is on the front of the block on the passenger side just under the head, there is a vin number also located on the front of the block next to the water pump/timing belt cover.

The engine casting number will be on a ledge on the rear of the block on the passenger side, the date code will be located on the distributor pad.

The head codes will be on the center exhaust ports on the head, the casting date is just below the valve cover.

Post the other codes as you find them,


----------



## silvercat (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks 05GTO. Right now I am wondering if I can find the vehicle build date somewhere on the car? Actually I need to find a correct engine or core parts and build the engine with the correct heads, block, intake etc. 

Will I need to contact GM for a letter?




05GTO said:


> The vehicle is 1968 GTO. I was told the Vin # is 242678R189683 but this does not look right. Can you tell me if this Vin format is correct?
> This vin is for a 1968 Pontiac GTO Convertible built in Arlington TX. and the format is correct.
> 
> I need to find out what engine this GTO would have had from the factory. I am assuming a 400 but I need confirmation.
> ...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvercat said:


> Thanks 05GTO. Right now I am wondering if I can find the vehicle build date somewhere on the car? Actually I need to find a correct engine or core parts and build the engine with the correct heads, block, intake etc.
> 
> Will I need to contact GM for a letter?


Contact The Pontiac Historical Society PHS Historic Services
request a PHS on the car. You will need the VIN which you have. They will provide you with documentation with all the features that car had when built.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

silvercat said:


> Thanks 05GTO. Right now I am wondering if I can find the vehicle build date somewhere on the car?


The build date is listed on the data plate above the line that reads "ST 68 242 67"
It will be something like "05 B" which would be the second week of May. The first 2 numbers are the month, (01-12) and the letter is the week it was built (A=1st, B=2nd, ect.)

PHS documents are a must have for any pontiac restoration, you can also order a copy of the original window sticker.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 8, 2008)

*Found PHS Historic Service*

A board member put me in contact with PHS so I can order a report on the car and get the engine code and build date at PHS Historic Services


----------

